# Mackinac island fishing?



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

So im headed up to mackinac island next weekend and am considering taking a fishing pole. Anyone ever fish the island that can tell me if its worth taking a pole 4 hrs up there . My dad alwaYs said the smallmouth fishing would ne killer 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Anyone? 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

In many visits, I have never seen anyone fishing from shore. I am not familiar with any tackle shops on the island.


----------



## irishyank (Dec 9, 2010)

I haven't been there in a while, but I don't remember there being any tackle shops at all on the island.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

I can take all my own stuff. I've seen one guy biking with a rod last year but never got to talk to him. 
_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

roo said:


> I can take all my own stuff. I've seen one guy biking with a rod last year but never got to talk to him.
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Maybe you could call up there and talk to someone even in mackinaw city or something...see what they say


----------



## Root stumbler (Oct 16, 2007)

I tried fishing from shore up there last fall for a few hours at night and a couple hours during the day. I didn't have a single bump. I stay on the island a couple of days every fall and I've never seen a soul attempting to fish, besides me. I'm not going to try fishing again this fall if that helps any.
If you do fish and have success please let me know how you did it!


----------

